# Parrot Fish



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok so I'm finally moving into a nice house and I've already claimed the basement as "MY TANK" room. Which means I'll be keeping my piranha tanks downstairs. So the fiance wants a nice pretty tank upstairs. I'm going to setup a fully planted 75g tank in the living. Now of course she likes "pretty fish". He first choice is always parrot fish. I've kept them in the past before I knew much about them, but she's never had them before. Of course I'd only buy the true parrot fish and not the jelly bean or dyed ones.

What are your guys opinions on this fish? I thought about grabbing 5 or 6 and tossing them in there for her. Or do you guys have any other fish that come to your mind as "pretty fish". She basically likes anything with long wavy tails and nice colors. To me the parrot fish always looked interesting so I'm not too upset to stock a tank with them, I just wanted to hear some opinions first. Any thoughts as to what else to throw in the tank with them.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Geo's would be my first thought for a nice display tank man......


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

some community tank with angels and tetras would be cool


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

I am also digging the Geo's







It will be something different from your everyday community tank


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry guys not familar with the lingo....what's a geo.....I know I'm gonna kick myself after you tell me.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sacrifice said:


> Sorry guys not familar with the lingo....what's a geo.....I know I'm gonna kick myself after you tell me.


Cheers

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=357004&highlight=geo+pics


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the link. So what you ppl think about Parrots. Have you ever kept them before? I'm torn as to what to put in this tank. I hear ppl talking about Dats. Would they work in a 75g tank? I'm assuming that they don't make good community tankmates. I dunno...I'm torn...I really thought that I was gonna put my 5" rhom in this tank and call it good, but I dunno.

Or do I go crazy and attempt my first SW tank........been wanting one for awhile but am scared to death to try one.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sacrifice said:


> Thanks for the link. So what you ppl think about Parrots. Have you ever kept them before? I'm torn as to what to put in this tank. I hear ppl talking about Dats. Would they work in a 75g tank? I'm assuming that they don't make good community tankmates. I dunno...I'm torn...I really thought that I was gonna put my 5" rhom in this tank and call it good, but I dunno.
> 
> Or do I go crazy and attempt my first SW tank........been wanting one for awhile but am scared to death to try one.


Np
Myself have kept many parrots in the past....All different kinds as well-All I have owned have been fairly mean towards eachother and tankmates..they seem to due well when put into a group of other aggressive species.But then again sometimes they dont-lol

Dats are great.Myself have 9 of them in a 72 gal bowfront right now...Myself once again like to keep them in a species only tank though. I would assume that maybe your girl would think a dat is "pretty" though..if she does though-Great option. They would work out in a 75 gal for a good bit.Would need upgraded depending on size and quantity though. they do make good tankmates in a community.they can tend to hog all the food though...lol

SW-Great choice-Requires a good bit of knowledge and some extra coin.......Nothing nicer though if done right


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

The good bit of coin part worries me a bit. I don't mind having to dish out a good chunk of change to start the tank, such as buying equipment and all, but I'm concerned about the maintenance cost.

I'm not going to set this tank up for a good 6 months so I have plenty of time to pick up everything for the startup as well as plenty of time to make my decisions. I love SW but really need to do some more research. It would definitely be a new adventure in my life, lol. Sorry to have taken this FW post and pushed it to a SW chat.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Exodons


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Well had the saltwater talk with the girl over the weekend. Turns out she's concerned about the cost of SW and would rather have Parrot Fish so looks like I'll be setting up one killer planted 75g Parrot fish tank next year, lol.

Has anyone had much luck with smaller tetras as tankmates?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

the red parrots I had before would pick on small fish, if I have to do a planted 75g community in the living room, I would do discus/angel + different tetras.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Are Discus difficult to take care of? I've always heard that they need prestine water. I'm all about clean water, but I'm not the best at testing params every week. I do however perform weekly waterchanges. I love the colors of Discus, but was concerned about their water quality requirements.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sacrifice said:


> Are Discus difficult to take care of? I've always heard that they need prestine water. I'm all about clean water, but I'm not the best at testing params every week. I do however perform weekly waterchanges. I love the colors of Discus, but was concerned about their water quality requirements.


Yep-Require pristine water params for best results.......Other than that though-Beautiful fish.Look great in a planted tank.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah I better stick with Blood Parrots for now. Cheaper and easier to take care of.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

you can do angelfish with tetras, would look great compare to parrot fish, imo
angels are cheap and easy to care too.
just show your girl what her options are and let her do the picking.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

yeah that would probably be best....now I just need a friggin lfs that carries a decent variety, lol. Most places around here only have 10-15 tanks, with little to nothing in them.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

show her pictures of different fish, no need to take her to lfs, use the internet.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

I personally am not a fan of parrot fish. Although they do have very nice coloration they tend to grow rather bulky and are not the prettiest fish in the world. In all honesty, if you're looking for a comprimise you might wish to dedicate a tank just for her and focus on your own collection. She might rather enjoy a well planted community tank of tetras or non aggresive cichlids. You might even wish to go the route of jewel cichlids or even firemouths.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Central said:


> I personally am not a fan of parrot fish. Although they do have very nice coloration they tend to grow rather bulky and are not the prettiest fish in the world. In all honesty, if you're looking for a comprimise you might wish to dedicate a tank just for her and focus on your own collection. She might rather enjoy a well planted community tank of tetras or non aggresive cichlids. You might even wish to go the route of jewel cichlids or even firemouths.


What
who are you again..lol


----------

